# Gracie girl's top



## lilydong

Inspired by MissMolly yesterday, I spent the whole day on this. here is my version of the pretty girly top.
Upon requests from many enthusiastic knitters, here is the pattern from previous posts: (I consider this "pay it forward" but if the author has any objections, please feel free to message me and I'll be happy to remove it)

Caution: there are a couple of typos or errors. You will notice when you start knitting.

Right Front
Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive
Row 39 Knit to end increase 3 stitches
Row 40 K8 Purl to last 5st Knit
Row 41 K5(band) k6 yo k1 yo knit 6 K8 (band)
Row 42 K8 purl 15 k 5
Row 43 K5 K6 yo k3 yo k6 k8
Row 44 knit all
Row 45/46 knit all
Row 47 k5 cast of 2 (k4 cast of 2)x 3 k5
Row 48 K5 (cast on 2 K4)x3 cast on 2 k5 (30 stitches)
Start lace
Row 1 K5 (p3 k1 yo k1)x3 p2 K8
Row 2 4 6 8 knit knit stitches purl purl stitches
Row 3 (p3 k2 yo k1)x3 p2
Row 5 (p3 k3 yo k1)x3 p2
Row 7 (p3 K4 yo K1)x3 p2
Row 9 (p3 k5 yo k1)x3 p2
Row 10 knit knit purl purl
Cast off
LEFT FRONT
Cast on 15 stitches
Rows 1 2 3 knit
Row 4 K5 p5 k5
Row 5 knit all
Repeat R 4/5 x 12 times
Row 30 k5 p5 k5
Row 31 K5 K2 yo k1 yo k2 k5 (17 st)
Row 32 k5 p7 k5
Row 33 k5 k2 yo k3 yo k2 k5 (19 st)
Row 34 k5 p9 k 5
Row 35 k5 k2 yo k5 yo k2 k5 (21 st)
Row 36 k5 p 11 k 5
Row 37 k5 k2 yo k7 yo k2 k5 (23 st)
Row 38 k5 p13 k5
Row 39 Increase 3 into first stitch k to end (26 st)
Row 40 k5 p 13 k8
Repeat rows 31/38 and 39 no increase 40 6 times
Start Lace
K8 p2 k1 yo k1 p3 (k1 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
knit knit st purl purl st and yo st all alternative rows
K8 p2 k2 yo k1 p3 (k2 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k3 yo k1 p3 (k3 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k4 yo k1 p3 (k4 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k5 yo k1 p3 (k5 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k6 yo k1 p3 (k6 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5 Cast off
Miss Gracie Back
Pick up 15 stitches along shoulder cast on 13 st pick up 15 stitches along other front. (43 st)
Rows 1 2 3 knit
Row 4 k5 p33 k5
Row 5 knit
Repeat Rows 4/5 12 times
Row 30 as Row 4
Row 31 k5 *k16* yo k1 yo knit to end (45sts)
Row 32 k5 p35 k5
Row 33 k5 *k16* yo k3 yo knit to end (47sts)
Row 34 K5 p37 k5
Row 35 K5 *k16* yo k5 yo knit to end (49sts)
Row 36 K5 p39 k5
Row 37 k5 *k16* yo k6 yo knit to end (51sts)
Row 38 k5 p41 k5
Row 39 Increase 11 knit to last st increase 3 (65sts)
Row 40 k8 p41 k16
Repeat 31/38 and 39 but no increasing and 40 x 6
*k16* (before the YO) will increase to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....
Next knit
Next k8 p 81 k16 (105 sts) -- Error: it should be 113 sts; or 105 sts if repeat only 5 times (6 pattern in total)
Start Lace
k1 p2 (k1 yo k1 p3) Repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 K8
*purl purl stitches and yo stitches knit knit sts*
k1 p2 (k2 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k3 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k4 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k5 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k6 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
cast off


----------



## eshlemania

This is amazing. Is there a pattern?


----------



## Knitophile

lilydong said:


> Inspired by MissMolly yesterday, I spent the whole day on this. here is my version of the pretty girly top.


Good for you. It looks beautiful. When I saw it the other day, my thought was that it shows you exactly where to make the increases so it shouldn't be that hard to work out the pattern. Not having anyone to knit one for, I didn't make one but I am glad to see that someone just got to work and figured it out. Congratulations!


----------



## Kay Knits

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## lilydong

Yes, I followed the post of MissMolly where people posted the link to the pattern.


----------



## lilydong

Thanks! I thought the same when I first saw the pic.. Then the translation of the pattern made it even easier.
Reply to knitophile


----------



## DHobbit

beautiful !

IN ONE DAY ?????

WOW ! :thumbup:


----------



## lilydong

DHobbit said:


> beautiful !
> 
> IN ONE DAY ?????
> 
> WOW ! :thumbup:


That is, from 10am till midnight, didn't cook or do anything else. Knitting is so addictive!


----------



## run4fittness

Lovely, you are very talented!


----------



## fruway

Need some details please, what yarn did you use? Weight? Yardage? What age child do you think yours would fit? It's beautiful!!


----------



## Gramma Bunny

OMG! I feel as though I'm at an art gallery. The top is just exquisite. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Katsch

Love it and so sunny. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## lilydong

fruway said:


> Need some details please, what yarn did you use? Weight? Yardage? What age child do you think yours would fit? It's beautiful!!


I ordered some yarn from ebay (http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Lot-of-6-x-50g-balls-Cashmere-Silk-velvet-Children-Hand-Yarn-Yellow-1804-/360885347016?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160), so just used that. I guess it can be considered "sport" weight.
The yarn is not what the website claims it is -- I tested by burning and determined it contains polyester. But can accept as it's soft to knit with and the price is so cheap.

Needle size 7 (4.5mm) -- might have been better if I used 4.0mm
yarn: 50g(147yard) per ball -- used almost three balls.

the finished size is pretty big - 17 inches at longest and widest. I don't have any little girl younger than 14 years old (including nieces) so am going to figure out whom to send it to.


----------



## lilydong

Gramma Bunny said:


> OMG! I feel as though I'm at an art gallery. The top is just exquisite. Thanks so much for sharing.


Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## lilydong

eshlemania said:


> This is amazing. Is there a pattern?


I just added the pattern to the post. Hope it helps.


----------



## Hilary4

Pretty, pretty, pretty. I loved Miss Molly's version and yours is just as attractive.


----------



## lilydong

Hilary4 said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty. I loved Miss Molly's version and yours is just as attractive.


Thanks!


----------



## mopa2282

Great knitting.


----------



## lildeb2

It turned out beautiful. Thank you for the info.


----------



## macnzacsmom

How pretty


----------



## memere0211

beautiful!!!


----------



## kerrie35094

Thank you so much for your hard work for our benefit. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Nancyn

Absolutely beautiful! You are so talented and, boy, do you knit fast!


----------



## CraftyDeville

This might be a dumb question, but when knitting the left side the pattern says
Row 30 k5 p5 k5
Row 31 K5 K2 yo k1 yo k2 k5 (17 st)
Row 32 k5 p7 k5
Row 33 k5 k2 yo k3 yo k2 k5 (19 st)
Row 34 k5 p9 k 5
Row 35 k5 k2 yo k5 yo k2 k5 (21 st)
Row 36 k5 p 11 k 5
Row 37 k5 k2 yo k7 yo k2 k5 (23 st)
Row 38 k5 p13 k5
Row 39 Increase 3 into first stitch k to end (26 st)
Row 40 k5 p 13 k8
Repeat rows 31/38 and 39 no increase 40 6 times.

My question is, how do I repeat rows 31 - 38 when there are 26 stitches at row 39, and not 17 stitches as on row 31 for example? Any help gratefully received.

Many thanks, Carole


----------



## vermontmary

Bev-- the entire first part of the post is the pattern! I've been following the threads (somehow there are two!) where this pattern was tracked down and finally captured! It is on a Turkish site, and the Turkish pattern was translated and then posted by a couple of people. It looks like a fun project to knit!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246784-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248596-1.html


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER

thanks for posting this


----------



## LoisDC

Thank you so much for doing our work for us. I read the pattern and was confused at the general statements at the end. Now I think I can try it.


----------



## Mevbb

Thank you so much. What size needles did you use and approximately how much yarn and what kind. Worsted or dk


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks for the pattern. I have been tracking the other threads and found it there also. All are bookmarked and will be resources for when I make this top.

It is beautiful!!


----------



## chinalake66

Thank you so much for taking the time to put the pattern together! I spent hours yesterday going through Ravelry and Etsy trying to find it!


----------



## SouthernGirl

so sweet


----------



## Obsessed

Thanks so much! :-D


----------



## Nana5

How nice of you to post the pattern, I really love it and having 3 girls born to the family this past year, it will be made often!! A new Great Niece was the last to join the family yesterday at 5:30AM! Welcome to Charlotte Elizabeth! Thanks again lilydong for sharing the pattern.


----------



## bakewithease

Beautiful! What yarn, needles and size garment?


----------



## laurie4

I will definitely give this a try thanks


----------



## janneygirl

Thanks Lilydong! I really admired Miss Molly's post and would have loved the pattern. Then, SURPRISE! You did it!!
YEA!!! Wish I was half as smart and could have done it on my own (figuring out how to write a pattern for it)... so many thanks for the hours and hours you spent on this project and most especially for being kind enough to share with all of us. I've already copied and saved it for my files (wanted to hurry and get it just in case someone objected and it was it was taken off the site).

Jan


----------



## elaine_1

Miss molly they are really stunning. I am just completing the back of mine, hopefull I will be ablr to take a pic and post it. mine is also in baby lemon. 


lilydong said:


> Inspired by MissMolly yesterday, I spent the whole day on this. here is my version of the pretty girly top.
> Upon requests from many enthusiastic knitters, here is the pattern from previous posts: (I consider this "pay it forward" but if the author has any objections, please feel free to message me and I'll be happy to remove it)
> 
> Caution: there are a couple of typos or errors. You will notice when you start knitting.
> 
> Right Front
> Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive
> Row 39 Knit to end increase 3 stitches
> Row 40 K8 Purl to last 5st Knit
> Row 41 K5(band) k6 yo k1 yo knit 6 K8 (band)
> Row 42 K8 purl 15 k 5
> Row 43 K5 K6 yo k3 yo k6 k8
> Row 44 knit all
> Row 45/46 knit all
> Row 47 k5 cast of 2 (k4 cast of 2)x 3 k5
> Row 48 K5 (cast on 2 K4)x3 cast on 2 k5 (30 stitches)
> Start lace
> Row 1 K5 (p3 k1 yo k1)x3 p2 K8
> Row 2 4 6 8 knit knit stitches purl purl stitches
> Row 3 (p3 k2 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 5 (p3 k3 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 7 (p3 K4 yo K1)x3 p2
> Row 9 (p3 k5 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 10 knit knit purl purl
> Cast off
> LEFT FRONT
> Cast on 15 stitches
> Rows 1 2 3 knit
> Row 4 K5 p5 k5
> Row 5 knit all
> Repeat R 4/5 x 12 times
> Row 30 k5 p5 k5
> Row 31 K5 K2 yo k1 yo k2 k5 (17 st)
> Row 32 k5 p7 k5
> Row 33 k5 k2 yo k3 yo k2 k5 (19 st)
> Row 34 k5 p9 k 5
> Row 35 k5 k2 yo k5 yo k2 k5 (21 st)
> Row 36 k5 p 11 k 5
> Row 37 k5 k2 yo k7 yo k2 k5 (23 st)
> Row 38 k5 p13 k5
> Row 39 Increase 3 into first stitch k to end (26 st)
> Row 40 k5 p 13 k8
> Repeat rows 31/38 and 39 no increase 40 6 times
> Start Lace
> K8 p2 k1 yo k1 p3 (k1 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> knit knit st purl purl st and yo st all alternative rows
> K8 p2 k2 yo k1 p3 (k2 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k3 yo k1 p3 (k3 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k4 yo k1 p3 (k4 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k5 yo k1 p3 (k5 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k6 yo k1 p3 (k6 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5 Cast off
> Miss Gracie Back
> Pick up 15 stitches along shoulder cast on 13 st pick up 15 stitches along other front. (43 st)
> Rows 1 2 3 knit
> Row 4 k5 p33 k5
> Row 5 knit
> Repeat Rows 4/5 12 times
> Row 30 as Row 4
> Row 31 k5 *k16* yo k1 yo knit to end (45sts)
> Row 32 k5 p35 k5
> Row 33 k5 *k16* yo k3 yo knit to end (47sts)
> Row 34 K5 p37 k5
> Row 35 K5 *k16* yo k5 yo knit to end (49sts)
> Row 36 K5 p39 k5
> Row 37 k5 *k16* yo k6 yo knit to end (51sts)
> Row 38 k5 p41 k5
> Row 39 Increase 11 knit to last st increase 3 (65sts)
> Row 40 k8 p41 k16
> Repeat 31/38 and 39 but no increasing and 40 x 6
> *k16* (before the YO) will increase to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....
> Next knit
> Next k8 p 81 k16 (105 sts) -- Error: it should be 113 sts; or 105 sts if repeat only 5 times (6 pattern in total)
> Start Lace
> k1 p2 (k1 yo k1 p3) Repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 K8
> *purl purl stitches and yo stitches knit knit sts*
> k1 p2 (k2 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k3 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k4 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k5 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k6 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> cast off


----------



## lilydong

CraftyDeville said:


> This might be a dumb question, but when knitting the left side the pattern says
> Row 30 k5 p5 k5
> Row 31 K5 K2 yo k1 yo k2 k5 (17 st)
> Row 32 k5 p7 k5
> Row 33 k5 k2 yo k3 yo k2 k5 (19 st)
> Row 34 k5 p9 k 5
> Row 35 k5 k2 yo k5 yo k2 k5 (21 st)
> Row 36 k5 p 11 k 5
> Row 37 k5 k2 yo k7 yo k2 k5 (23 st)
> Row 38 k5 p13 k5
> Row 39 Increase 3 into first stitch k to end (26 st)
> Row 40 k5 p 13 k8
> Repeat rows 31/38 and 39 no increase 40 6 times.
> 
> My question is, how do I repeat rows 31 - 38 when there are 26 stitches at row 39, and not 17 stitches as on row 31 for example? Any help gratefully received.
> 
> Many thanks, Carole


Carole,
it's not a dumb question. You repeat rows 31-38 "in spirit", meaning do the yo before and after the central stitch which started in row 31. 
(I typed a long answer for everyone but one click on the wrong button made it all disappear.)


----------



## elaine_1

remembering you are repeating all the rows from 31 to 40. place markers for the bands
row 40 says k5 p13 k8 
the k5 and k8 are the bands. so the pattern between the markers. for the next repeat will be 
row 31 k6 yo k1 yo k6
32) p7
33) k6 yo k3 yo k6
34) p9
35) k6 yo k5 yo k6
36) p11
37) k6 yo k7 yo k6


so if you look the k2 has become k6 on all the rows. the repeats after that the 6 becomes k10... has that helped. you will kick yourself when you realize what your doing. its so easy, you just need to recognize the stitch that is changing, and that you are repeating all the rows. elaine


----------



## ptspraker

lilydong, what are the errors on the pattern? I want to make one. I printed the pattern but need to wait until I finish the bsj. Thanks.


----------



## lilydong

Thank you VermontMary! I did follow those links to get the translated pattern.



vermontmary said:


> Bev-- the entire first part of the post is the pattern! I've been following the threads (somehow there are two!) where this pattern was tracked down and finally captured! It is on a Turkish site, and the Turkish pattern was translated and then posted by a couple of people. It looks like a fun project to knit!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246784-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248596-1.html


----------



## Debbystitchknit

beautiful and like the deeper richer color rather than pastel.


----------



## lilydong

Here is the revised version with changes/errors in red (oops, the kp site does not show the change in font):

Gracie Girly top

Right Front
Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive
Row 39 Knit to end increase 3 stitches
Row 40 K8 Purl to last 5st Knit
Row 41 K5(band) k6 yo k1 yo knit 6 K8 (band)
Row 42 K8 (band) purl 15 k 5 (band)
Row 43 K5 K6 yo k3 yo k6 k8
Row 44 knit all
Row 45/46 knit all
Row 47 k5 bind off 2 for button holes (k4 bind off 2 for button holes)x 3 k5
Row 48 K5 (cast on 2 K4)x3 cast on 2 k5 (30 stitches)
Start lace
Row 1 K5 (p3 k1 yo k1)x3 p2 K8
Row 2 4 6 8 knit knit stitches purl purl stitches
Row 3 (p3 k2 yo k1)x3 p2
Row 5 (p3 k3 yo k1)x3 p2
Row 7 (p3 K4 yo K1)x3 p2
Row 9 (p3 k5 yo k1)x3 p2
Row 10 knit knit purl purl
Cast off

LEFT FRONT
Cast on 15 stitches
Rows 1 2 3 knit
Row 4 K5 p5 k5
Row 5 knit all
Repeat R 4/5 x 12 times
Row 30 k5 p5 k5
Row 31 K5 K2 yo k1 yo k2 k5 (17 st)
Row 32 k5 p7 k5
Row 33 k5 k2 yo k3 yo k2 k5 (19 st)
Row 34 k5 p9 k 5
Row 35 k5 k2 yo k5 yo k2 k5 (21 st)
Row 36 k5 p 11 k 5
Row 37 k5 k2 yo k7 yo k2 k5 (23 st)
Row 38 k5 p13 k5
Row 39 Increase 3 into first stitch k to end (26 st)
Row 40 k5 p 13 k8
[Repeat rows 31/38 and 39 (without extra increase) 40] 6 times 
Repeat in spirit  always keep the garter stitch bands on both sides as in rows39/40, do the yo k1 yo at the central stitch (as in row 31). 
The number of k (after the garter st band) before [yo k1 yo] goes up by 4 stitches after each repeat of rows 31-38. 
For example: 
Row41 k5 k6 yo k1 yo k6 k8
Row 43 k5 k6 yo k3 yo k6 k8

Row 48 k5 k6 yo k7 yo k6 k8 (34 st)
Row 58 k5 k10 yo k1 yo k10 k8 (42 st)
Row 68 k5 k14 yo k1 yo k14 k8 (50 st)
You should have 26+48=74 st after the 6 repeats.

Start Lace
K8 p2 k1 yo k1 p3 (k1 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5 (the last p3 before the 5 st garter band should be p2, because there are only 74 stiches  but this is not a serious error as you can easily notice and adjust by doing p2 before the last 5 st)
knit knit st purl purl st and yo st all alternative rows
K8 p2 k2 yo k1 p3 (k2 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k3 yo k1 p3 (k3 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k4 yo k1 p3 (k4 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k5 yo k1 p3 (k5 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k6 yo k1 p3 (k6 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5 Cast off

Miss Gracie Back
Pick up 15 stitches along shoulder cast on 13 st pick up 15 stitches along other front. (43 st)
Rows 1 2 3 knit
Row 4 k5 p33 k5
Row 5 knit
Repeat Rows 4/5 12 times
Row 30 as Row 4
Row 31 k5 *k16* yo k1 yo knit to end (45sts)
Row 32 k5 p35 k5
Row 33 k5 *k16* yo k3 yo knit to end (47sts)
Row 34 K5 p37 k5
Row 35 K5 *k16* yo k5 yo knit to end (49sts)
Row 36 K5 p39 k5
Row 37 k5 *k16* yo k6 yo knit to end (51sts)
Row 38 k5 p41 k5
Row 39 Increase 11 knit to last st increase 3 (65sts)
Row 40 k8 p41 k16
Repeat 31/38 and 39 but no increasing and 40 x 6
*16* will need to go to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....
Next knit
Next k8 p 41+48=89 k16 (65+48=113sts)
Start Lace (Since the total stitches are 113 instead of 89, you may want to adjust your lace stitches. I didnt do anything until the last few stitches because I didnt notice the error until I finished the first lace row. Every lace pattern is 5 st, just in case you want to change the starting point.)
k1 p2 (k1 yo k1 p3) Repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 K8
*purl purl stitches and yo stitches knit knit sts*
k1 p2 (k2 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k3 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k4 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k5 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k6 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
cast off



ptspraker said:


> lilydong, what are the errors on the pattern? I want to make one. I printed the pattern but need to wait until I finish the bsj. Thanks.


----------



## vermontmary

Lilydong-- thanks so much for editing this... I haven't started knitting a version yet, and was worrying about the errors-- now I can just save your version! 

Manipulating the font colors is a matter of using the http tags you can see on the left under the smilies; it's rather cumbersome, but several of us on the "Lace Party with Bev" thread this week mastered it!


----------



## lilydong

Thanks for the tips on manipulating the font! Have fun knitting! 


vermontmary said:


> Lilydong-- thanks so much for editing this... I haven't started knitting a version yet, and was worrying about the errors-- now I can just save your version!
> 
> Manipulating the font colors is a matter of using the http tags you can see on the left under the smilies; it's rather cumbersome, but several of us on the "Lace Party with Bev" thread this week mastered it!


----------



## lilydong

Jan,
Thanks for the encouraging words -- though I didn't write the pattern myself - I followed MissMollys post and found the translated version of the patter on a link. 
Have fun knitting! 
LilyD


janneygirl said:


> Thanks Lilydong! I really admired Miss Molly's post and would have loved the pattern. Then, SURPRISE! You did it!!
> YEA!!! Wish I was half as smart and could have done it on my own (figuring out how to write a pattern for it)... so many thanks for the hours and hours you spent on this project and most especially for being kind enough to share with all of us. I've already copied and saved it for my files (wanted to hurry and get it just in case someone objected and it was it was taken off the site).
> 
> Jan


----------



## Kathleen218

Can someone please, please provide the yarn type or weight and needle size to complete this pattern??? This has been requested but I haven't seen a response. Thank you.


----------



## elaine_1

I am usin Uk double knit and size 4mm needles


Kathleen218 said:


> Can someone please, please provide the yarn type or weight and needle size to complete this pattern??? This has been requested but I haven't seen a response. Thank you.


----------



## vermontmary

I believe miss Molly said she used #4 US needles and DK weight and it came out to be sized for a three or four year old. Of course, maybe that was UK DK, and 4mm needles...



Kathleen218 said:


> Can someone please, please provide the yarn type or weight and needle size to complete this pattern??? This has been requested but I haven't seen a response. Thank you.


----------



## elaine_1

yes mines looking to be age 4/5


----------



## laurie4

lilydong thank you so much for translating this beautiful pattern but I have a question row 33 when you say k5*k16*yo k3yo knit to end do I repeat knit 16 yo k3yo to end which gives me 47 sts thank you so much for your patience


----------



## vermontmary

Perfect answer! So, I guess if we want to make a smaller size, we can use thinner yarn and smaller needles!



elaine_1 said:


> I am usin Uk double knit and size 4mm needles


----------



## jmai5421

Nana5 said:


> How nice of you to post the pattern, I really love it and having 3 girls born to the family this past year, it will be made often!! A new Great Niece was the last to join the family yesterday at 5:30AM! Welcome to Charlotte Elizabeth! Thanks again lilydong for sharing the pattern.


I am making one for my great niece Charlotte Marie!
Congratulations on your new great niece. my Charlotte is 6 months old.


----------



## lilydong

Oh I provided the yarn and needle size info in an earlier post:
I used size 7 (4.5mm) needle and some yarn bought on ebay, which seems to be thicker than sport weight yarn. (50g with 147 yard) 
Hope this helps.



Kathleen218 said:


> Can someone please, please provide the yarn type or weight and needle size to complete this pattern??? This has been requested but I haven't seen a response. Thank you.


----------



## lilydong

Sorry about the confusion - I overlooked this part when making corrections:
*16* will need to go to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....
the "knit 16" will go up by 4 st every repeat you go, meaning, 
k16 will become k20 in row 43; k24 in row 53, k28 in row 63...

Hope this clarifies your confusion.



laurie4 said:


> lilydong thank you so much for translating this beautiful pattern but I have a question row 33 when you say k5*k16*yo k3yo knit to end do I repeat knit 16 yo k3yo to end which gives me 47 sts thank you so much for your patience


----------



## jmai5421

lilydong said:


> Sorry about the confusion - I overlooked this part when making corrections:
> *16* will need to go to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....
> the "knit 16" will go up by 4 st every repeat you go, meaning,
> k16 will become k20 in row 43; k24 in row 53, k28 in row 63...
> 
> Hope this clarifies your confusion.


I just printed the pattern when I saw this correction. Where is it on the pattern. I want to just pencil it in.


----------



## lilydong

It's in the back. The confusion is about how many to knit before the yo after the first repeat. 
There is no error -- it's just the original wording might not be clear enough for some. 
You will be fine once you have knit the front pieces -- they all look easier once you've done it once.



jmai5421 said:


> I just printed the pattern when I saw this correction. Where is it on the pattern. I want to just pencil it in.


----------



## jmai5421

lilydong said:


> It's in the back. The confusion is about how many to knit before the yo after the first repeat.
> There is no error -- it's just the original wording might not be clear enough for some.
> You will be fine once you have knit the front pieces -- they all look easier once you've done it once.


Thanks


----------



## ptspraker

Thank you so much, lilydong for the info.


----------



## vermontmary

Lilydong
I have a question that I think you can answer... on the back, Row 39 says "increase 11 knit to last stitch increase 3 (65 sts)" I'm not sure where that 11 stitch increase is meant to happen... do you just cast on 11 before doing the knitting, and then increase 3? How do you increase that three? (Sorry to be dense, but that row really confuses me!)



lilydong said:


> Sorry about the confusion - I overlooked this part when making corrections:
> *16* will need to go to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....
> the "knit 16" will go up by 4 st every repeat you go, meaning,
> k16 will become k20 in row 43; k24 in row 53, k28 in row 63...
> 
> Hope this clarifies your confusion.


----------



## lilydong

That is a legit question and that sentence did confuse me when I was knitting.
On the back, row 39:

Row 39 Increase 11 st (cast on method), knit to last st, increase 3 st(cast on method) (65sts)
or you could view the "increase 11 st by cast on method" happening in the end of row 38. 
-- Does this make better sense?



vermontmary said:


> Lilydong
> I have a question that I think you can answer... on the back, Row 39 says "increase 11 knit to last stitch increase 3 (65 sts)" I'm not sure where that 11 stitch increase is meant to happen... do you just cast on 11 before doing the knitting, and then increase 3? How do you increase that three? (Sorry to be dense, but that row really confuses me!)


----------



## vermontmary

Thank you so much Lily!!! That really makes sense now... I'm going to paste this info into my Word document, then print and start to knit!!



lilydong said:


> That is a legit question and that sentence did confuse me when I was knitting.
> On the back, row 39:
> 
> Row 39 Increase 11 st (cast on method), knit to last st, increase 3 st(cast on method) (65sts)
> or you could view the "increase 11 st by cast on method" happening in the end of row 38.
> -- Does this make better sense?


----------



## Kawall99

Anyone know what sport weight is in uk terms please


----------



## grandmatimestwo

So pretty!


----------



## Condia

Thank you so much for you efforts and for sharing. Beautiful job.


----------



## Nana5

jmai5421 said:


> I am making one for my great niece Charlotte Marie!
> Congratulations on your new great niece. my Charlotte is 6 months old.


Same to you, congratulations, that is! We already have a "Charlie" (GGD) that will be 1 year old April 11th (she is a girl and that is her given name). Wondering if Charlotte will be called Charlie too? We also have a GN named Maddy that will be one year old July 5th. I love enjoying the new generations, I am sure you do too!


----------



## sparrefankerl

lilydong said:


> That is a legit question and that sentence did confuse me when I was knitting.
> On the back, row 39:
> 
> Row 39 Increase 11 st (cast on method), knit to last st, increase 3 st(cast on method) (65sts)
> or you could view the "increase 11 st by cast on method" happening in the end of row 38.
> -- Does this make better sense?


Thank you so much for all your time and patience to get the pattern and corrections to us. You did a beautiful job. I hope I can master knitting the top as well as you did, but I doubt it.


----------



## fruway

lilydong said:


> Here is the revised version with changes/errors in red (oops, the kp site does not show the change in font):
> 
> Gracie Girly top
> 
> Right Front
> Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive
> Row 39 Knit to end increase 3 stitches
> Row 40 K8 Purl to last 5st Knit
> Row 41 K5(band) k6 yo k1 yo knit 6 K8 (band)
> Row 42 K8 (band) purl 15 k 5 (band)
> Row 43 K5 K6 yo k3 yo k6 k8
> Row 44 knit all
> Row 45/46 knit all
> Row 47 k5 bind off 2 for button holes (k4 bind off 2 for button holes)x 3 k5
> Row 48 K5 (cast on 2 K4)x3 cast on 2 k5 (30 stitches)
> Start lace
> Row 1 K5 (p3 k1 yo k1)x3 p2 K8
> Row 2 4 6 8 knit knit stitches purl purl stitches
> Row 3 (p3 k2 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 5 (p3 k3 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 7 (p3 K4 yo K1)x3 p2
> Row 9 (p3 k5 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 10 knit knit purl purl
> Cast off
> 
> LEFT FRONT
> Cast on 15 stitches
> Rows 1 2 3 knit
> Row 4 K5 p5 k5
> Row 5 knit all
> Repeat R 4/5 x 12 times
> Row 30 k5 p5 k5
> Row 31 K5 K2 yo k1 yo k2 k5 (17 st)
> Row 32 k5 p7 k5
> Row 33 k5 k2 yo k3 yo k2 k5 (19 st)
> Row 34 k5 p9 k 5
> Row 35 k5 k2 yo k5 yo k2 k5 (21 st)
> Row 36 k5 p 11 k 5
> Row 37 k5 k2 yo k7 yo k2 k5 (23 st)
> Row 38 k5 p13 k5
> Row 39 Increase 3 into first stitch k to end (26 st)
> Row 40 k5 p 13 k8
> [Repeat rows 31/38 and 39 (without extra increase) 40] 6 times
> Repeat in spirit  always keep the garter stitch bands on both sides as in rows39/40, do the yo k1 yo at the central stitch (as in row 31).
> The number of k (after the garter st band) before [yo k1 yo] goes up by 4 stitches after each repeat of rows 31-38.
> For example:
> Row41 k5 k6 yo k1 yo k6 k8
> Row 43 k5 k6 yo k3 yo k6 k8
> 
> Row 48 k5 k6 yo k7 yo k6 k8 (34 st)
> Row 58 k5 k10 yo k1 yo k10 k8 (42 st)
> Row 68 k5 k14 yo k1 yo k14 k8 (50 st)
> You should have 26+48=74 st after the 6 repeats.
> 
> Start Lace
> K8 p2 k1 yo k1 p3 (k1 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5 (the last p3 before the 5 st garter band should be p2, because there are only 74 stiches  but this is not a serious error as you can easily notice and adjust by doing p2 before the last 5 st)
> knit knit st purl purl st and yo st all alternative rows
> K8 p2 k2 yo k1 p3 (k2 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k3 yo k1 p3 (k3 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k4 yo k1 p3 (k4 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k5 yo k1 p3 (k5 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k6 yo k1 p3 (k6 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5 Cast off
> 
> Miss Gracie Back
> Pick up 15 stitches along shoulder cast on 13 st pick up 15 stitches along other front. (43 st)
> Rows 1 2 3 knit
> Row 4 k5 p33 k5
> Row 5 knit
> Repeat Rows 4/5 12 times
> Row 30 as Row 4
> Row 31 k5 *k16* yo k1 yo knit to end (45sts)
> Row 32 k5 p35 k5
> Row 33 k5 *k16* yo k3 yo knit to end (47sts)
> Row 34 K5 p37 k5
> Row 35 K5 *k16* yo k5 yo knit to end (49sts)
> Row 36 K5 p39 k5
> Row 37 k5 *k16* yo k6 yo knit to end (51sts)
> Row 38 k5 p41 k5
> Row 39 Increase 11 knit to last st increase 3 (65sts)
> Row 40 k8 p41 k16
> Repeat 31/38 and 39 but no increasing and 40 x 6
> *16* will need to go to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....
> Next knit
> Next k8 p 41+48=89 k16 (65+48=113sts)
> Start Lace (Since the total stitches are 113 instead of 89, you may want to adjust your lace stitches. I didnt do anything until the last few stitches because I didnt notice the error until I finished the first lace row. Every lace pattern is 5 st, just in case you want to change the starting point.)
> k1 p2 (k1 yo k1 p3) Repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 K8
> *purl purl stitches and yo stitches knit knit sts*
> k1 p2 (k2 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k3 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k4 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k5 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k6 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> cast off




Does the marker move in Row 40? ex. Place marker for garter after the 1st K5 and before the last K8 instead of K5? Or will it always be 5 and 5?


----------



## Flynn

Where on the post? I may be simple but cannot seem to find it. Thanks


----------



## Flynn

As soon as I sent the pattern came up so... Thank you hopefully my top comes out as good as yours and is appreciated too


----------



## jmai5421

Nana5 said:


> Same to you, congratulations, that is! We already have a "Charlie" (GGD) that will be 1 year old April 11th (she is a girl and that is her given name). Wondering if Charlotte will be called Charlie too? We also have a GN named Maddy that will be one year old July 5th. I love enjoying the new generations, I am sure you do too!


My Charlotte is nicknamed Charley by her parents. Her grandma(my sister in law) and I still call her "Sweet Charlotte". I love making things for her. My niece is so appreciative and I see pictures of her on Facebook in outfits I have made. It makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Antique1

Thank you so much for the pattern. You are amazing. Would it fit a 2 year old? Or would it fit a 7 year old? Thanks again.


----------



## lilydong

I don't have small children in the family. The youngest is 14 years old. Therefore I'm not sure about the size of this cute top.
So today I showed to some friends who do know some small children. My friends said this would fit a 3 year old. If that's the case, if you use a smaller size needle (e.g., 4mm instead of my 4.5mm), it would probably fit a 2 year old.



Antique1 said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern. You are amazing. Would it fit a 2 year old? Or would it fit a 7 year old? Thanks again.


----------



## lilydong

Glad you found the pattern. It can be confusing sometimes. 
I"m sure yours will come out as good -- it's really a great pattern.
Many thanks to the original designer.



Flynn said:


> As soon as I sent the pattern came up so... Thank you hopefully my top comes out as good as yours and is appreciated too


----------



## bonniebb

Thank you so much.


----------



## Zinzin

lilydong, my sincere admiration for you for working on this dress and for your input. Wow I feel so happy to look at all these beautiful dresses.


----------



## lilydong

Zinzin,
Thanks for the sweet words. Glad you like it.



Zinzin said:


> lilydong, my sincere admiration for you for working on this dress and for your input. Wow I feel so happy to look at all these beautiful dresses.


----------



## jmai5421

Lily doing or anyone else that has already made this cute top,;how much yarn did you use? I am going to buy some DK Cotlin from KnitPicks and was wondering how much to buy? Also has anyone used this yarn for garments?


----------



## lilydong

I used almost three balls of yarn, with 50g / 147 yards in each ball.
Sorry I don't know about the yarn you are talking about. I'm still not very good with the categorization of yarns. But I think DK weight sounds good.



jmai5421 said:


> Lily doing or anyone else that has already made this cute top,;how much yarn did you use? I am going to buy some DK Cotlin from KnitPicks and was wondering how much to buy? Also has anyone used this yarn for garments?


----------



## MinnieMouse

How darling. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fruway

On the left front, does the marker move in Row 40? ex. Place marker for garter after the 1st K5 and before the last K8 instead of K5? Or will it always be 5 and 5?


----------



## lilydong

On the left front, after row 40, the garter stitch bands will be 5 st on one side and 8 st on the other.
so yes, you are right, place marker for garter after the first k5 and before the last k8.



fruway said:


> On the left front, does the marker move in Row 40? ex. Place marker for garter after the 1st K5 and before the last K8 instead of K5? Or will it always be 5 and 5?


----------



## jmai5421

Thank you Lilydong . I really appreciate all the work and talent that went into this pattern..


----------



## laurie4

thank you Lilydong for answering my question


----------



## linhi

This is such a darling pattern. One of the cutest I have seen. I don't have anyone special to knit this but I always like to have something on hard for some special little girl and can hardly wait to knit this one.


----------



## sandyj1942

This is just beautiful and the color makes the dress just so sweet. I hope to be able to make it also. I haven't been able to knit for a while do to a bad shoulder but I will save it in my bookmarks and will be very anxious to give it a try.

Many, many thanks for all of your time and effort.

sandyj1942


----------



## lilydong

Thanks for the comment. Glad you like the pattern.
It's always nice to have something pretty on hand to give as gifts...



linhi said:


> This is such a darling pattern. One of the cutest I have seen. I don't have anyone special to knit this but I always like to have something on hard for some special little girl and can hardly wait to knit this one.


----------



## lilydong

SandyJ,
Thanks for your kind words. I'm never confidence with my color choices. 
Hope your shoulder recover soon. Knitting is so addictive and fun.



sandyj1942 said:


> This is just beautiful and the color makes the dress just so sweet. I hope to be able to make it also. I haven't been able to knit for a while do to a bad shoulder but I will save it in my bookmarks and will be very anxious to give it a try.
> 
> Many, many thanks for all of your time and effort.
> 
> sandyj1942


----------



## Beebee

Thank you so much for this, but am I missing something, or is the back included in the construction of the fronts? I haven't attempted to start knitting yet, but any help gratefully received.


----------



## babyamma

janneygirl said:


> Thanks Lilydong! I really admired Miss Molly's post and would have loved the pattern. Then, SURPRISE! You did it!!
> YEA!!! Wish I was half as smart and could have done it on my own (figuring out how to write a pattern for it)... so many thanks for the hours and hours you spent on this project and most especially for being kind enough to share with all of us. I've already copied and saved it for my files (wanted to hurry and get it just in case someone objected and it was it was taken off the site).
> 
> Jan


Same here! I love people on this site...so cooperative, helping,and a lot more! So thanks alot from me also.


----------



## Minnow

Beautiful


----------



## eggplantlady

Well lilydong, your work on this is amazing. I will now have to search for a little girl just so I can try it out!


----------



## swampygirl

Absolutely gorgeous. Well done!

But could you explain the following, please.

BACK
Repeat 31/38 and 39 but no increasing and 40 x 6
*k16* (before the YO) will increase to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....

Thanks! x


----------



## Diane D

OH MY WORD i love this!!!! Will definitely be making this.... thank you xxx


----------



## lilydong

swampygirl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. Well done!
> 
> But could you explain the following, please.
> 
> BACK
> Repeat 31/38 and 39 but no increasing and 40 x 6
> *k16* (before the YO) will increase to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....
> 
> Thanks! x


In row 41: k16 pm k20 yo k1 yo k20 pm k8 (67)
Row 42: k8 pm p53 pm k16
Row 43: k16 pm k20 yo k3 yo k20 pm k8 (69)
Row 44: k8 pm p55 pm k16
Row 55: k16 pm k16 yo k5 yo k20 pm k8 (71)
.....
Row 51: k16 pm k24 yo k1 yo k24 pm k8 
....

Hope this helps.


----------



## Diane D

sjoe i will have to make this and make changes to the pattern as i go along as i have it in bits and pieces


----------



## lilydong

Diane D said:


> sjoe i will have to make this and make changes to the pattern as i go along as i have it in bits and pieces


I will try to put all the revision together over the weekend, then post in a new topic so that you can see the pattern as a whole.


----------



## Diane D

ah thank you lilydong....


----------



## swampygirl

Yep, I get it. 
I'll give it a go and see how I get on.
Thank you. 
x :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

lilydong said:


> I will try to put all the revision together over the weekend, then post in a new topic so that you can see the pattern as a whole.


Thank you Lilydong. I was going to do the same as Diane. I ordered some yarn for this little tunic and am still waiting for it..


----------



## vermontmary

lilydong said:


> In row 41: k16 pm k20 yo k1 yo k20 pm k8 (67)
> Row 42: k8 pm p53 pm k16
> Row 43: k16 pm k20 yo k3 yo k20 pm k8 (69)
> Row 44: k8 pm p55 pm k16
> Row 55: k16 pm k16 yo k5 yo k20 pm k8 (71)
> .....
> Row 51: k16 pm k24 yo k1 yo k24 pm k8
> ....
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks so much for clarifying this, Lily! I have finished the first piece of mine, and am just starting the short side... Would have been stymied by the back without your help!! This is such a sweet little vest.


----------



## eshlemania

Thank you, Lily, for your work on this and for the promised revision with all in one place. I so want to make this!


----------



## Lise Paauw

Love this little sweater thank you for sharing will look forward to the revision.


----------



## bakewithease

Thanks some much for this beautiful pattern and for all of your hard work! I was wondering what size needles and yarn you used.


----------



## fruway

Lillydong,

Shouldn't it read 
Row 45: (not 55) K16, pm, k20,(not 16) yo, k5, yo, k20, pm, k8 (71) 

I really appreciate you writing out more clarifying instructions, I'm just one of those people who need things written out. It might also be reading over instructions that aren't completely written out looks confusing but maybe it flows through the actual knitting when you get to that point. So far I'm at the stage at just looking at and trying to understand this pattern.

Thank, Jeri


----------



## lilydong

Oh you are definitely right!! Thanks for catching it.



fruway said:


> Lillydong,
> 
> Shouldn't it read
> Row 45: (not 55) K16, pm, k20,(not 16) yo, k5, yo, k20, pm, k8 (71)
> 
> I really appreciate you writing out more clarifying instructions, I'm just one of those people who need things written out. It might also be reading over instructions that aren't completely written out looks confusing but maybe it flows through the actual knitting when you get to that point. So far I'm at the stage at just looking at and trying to understand this pattern.
> 
> Thank, Jeri


----------



## cabbagehome

run4fittness said:


> Lovely, you are very talented!


I agree.


----------



## sevolnam

Could you share which row's have the errors or correct your pattern at your earliest convenience for those of us who aren't as bright, but would like to give it a try... that would be awesome as you are... So excited to see someone was able to prepare the pattern from site...


----------



## Pattymae

Can you tell me what size this is, it is just beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Treenya

Hi Lilydong

Could you tell me what this row in Gracie girl means please?

Knit knit st purl purl st and yo st all alternate rows--- does it mean to knit the knits, purl the purl sand yo in yo?

Live the dress. Am trying to make it for fellow worker who just had a little girl.

Thank you,
Tina


----------



## vermontmary

Yes, it means just that! I was puzzled, but just plunged ahead, and it looks right. I'm about to start the back this morning....


----------



## lilydong

vermontmary said:


> Yes, it means just that! I was puzzled, but just plunged ahead, and it looks right. I'm about to start the back this morning....


Thanks for helping and replying! I will need to work on my knitting vocabulary


----------



## lilydong

sevolnam said:


> Could you share which row's have the errors or correct your pattern at your earliest convenience for those of us who aren't as bright, but would like to give it a try... that would be awesome as you are... So excited to see someone was able to prepare the pattern from site...


The revised version is posted as a new topic.


----------



## swampygirl

What is the title of the revised Gracie pattern under?
Thanks


----------



## lilydong

swampygirl said:


> What is the title of the revised Gracie pattern under?
> Thanks


Gracie Girly Top Pattern Revised


----------



## swampygirl

Thx Lilydong. x


----------



## BonnieMcC

This is just remarkable! I've read this thread and the original one and it blows my mind that so many people worked to come up with the pattern, test knit it, posted their photos and helped perfect the pattern....all in the space of a couple days!

What a talented group of knitters!!


----------



## laurie4

they are amazing


----------



## vermontmary

And in such a short time... What a great example of crowd sourcing!!


----------



## sevolnam

Diane D said:


> sjoe i will have to make this and make changes to the pattern as i go along as i have it in bits and pieces


Please, Please, Please... If you don't mind... could you post what you've done again... I've been reading over the revised version and I'm still in the dark (what can I say, I'm just stuck on stupid) without the pattern being written out 1 through the end (chronologically) if you get what I mean... I would love to try this but I don't have anyone around my environment to go to for visual answers... Believe once I get a total understanding of this I'll be trying to make a tutorial video for future reference... I'm going to hold off until you've rewritten this a bit clearer... Simple minds like myself truly wanna know... lol!


----------



## sevolnam

lilydong said:


> I will try to put all the revision together over the weekend, then post in a new topic so that you can see the pattern as a whole.


yeahhhhhh! that would be fantastic... when you redo this is it possible to put each row as it should be... some of the rows were so confusing to me with the repeats, and don't increase, etc... Unfortunately I'm not that advanced and a stuck on stupid knitter at times... 
I am so looking forward to trying this.... Thank you so much Lily... your a keeper and some kinda wonderful!


----------



## vermontmary

I found the various photos were very helpful... Especially the one of the back, as I was very unsure about connecting the two fronts by casting on stitches! I stared and stared at that photo until I was sure I didn't have any parts wrong way up!


----------



## Lise Paauw

sevolnam said:


> Believe once I get a total understanding of this I'll be trying to make a tutorial video for future reference... I'm going to hold off until you've rewritten this a bit clearer... Simple minds like myself truly wanna know... lol!


Hi,
If you make a video would it be possible for you to post it or let me know where I could see it since I'm new at knitting and need all the help I could get.lol. Tks


----------



## vermontmary

lilydong said:


> Gracie Girly Top Pattern Revised


I couldn't find this topic... Could anyone who does please post the link here? Thanks!!


----------



## gailr1

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250146-2.html

scroll down the page to see the revised 'download' version and click on it.


----------



## vermontmary

Thanks, Gail! I found it, and her revision is beautiful! 



gailr1 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250146-2.html
> 
> scroll down the page to see the revised 'download' version and click on it.


----------



## kgreen

I saved your pattern. I would love to make this for my granddaughter. Would you please send me the original site where the pattern was posted? I would really like to see it along with your pattern. Thanks for your help!


----------



## fourbyin

http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/newfor2014.htm

sells the lilac vest pattern


----------



## kgreen

Thank you for sending this to me. I will be a Grandma for the first time in May and I am going to make this for my new granddaughter!!


----------



## bevnz

Lily tyvm loved this pattern.


----------



## Zinzin

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248773-1.html

I wonder if miss molly and lilydong have seen this KP posting. This is a another challenge waiting to be tackled by experts like you. Just a thought.


----------



## grannymush

there are more stitches but if you read the pattern it is always 
k5 k2 at the start of the odd rows then yo then k1 yo k5 
every odd row the stitches between the yo stitches increase by 2.
it is the same for the even rows . k5 p7 k5 then next even row k5 p9 k5 etc. the stitches between k5 stitches increase by 2
so your next row will be 
rep row 31, k5 k2 yo k9 yo k2 k5
rep row 32, k5 p15 k5
the 3 extra stitches in row 39 do not form part of the set pattern and you should knit 3 before you k5 on odd rows and purl 3 at end of even rows


----------



## grannymush

that ist sentence should be yo ki yo k2 k5


----------



## marlenejones

Beautiful work.

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## lunieb

lilydong said:


> Inspired by MissMolly yesterday, I spent the whole day on this. here is my version of the pretty girly top.
> Upon requests from many enthusiastic knitters, here is the pattern from previous posts: (I consider this "pay it forward" but if the author has any objections, please feel free to message me and I'll be happy to remove it)
> 
> Caution: there are a couple of typos or errors. You will notice when you start knitting.
> 
> Right Front
> Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive
> Row 39 Knit to end increase 3 stitches
> Row 40 K8 Purl to last 5st Knit
> Row 41 K5(band) k6 yo k1 yo knit 6 K8 (band)
> Row 42 K8 purl 15 k 5
> Row 43 K5 K6 yo k3 yo k6 k8
> Row 44 knit all
> Row 45/46 knit all
> Row 47 k5 cast of 2 (k4 cast of 2)x 3 k5
> Row 48 K5 (cast on 2 K4)x3 cast on 2 k5 (30 stitches)
> Start lace
> Row 1 K5 (p3 k1 yo k1)x3 p2 K8
> Row 2 4 6 8 knit knit stitches purl purl stitches
> Row 3 (p3 k2 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 5 (p3 k3 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 7 (p3 K4 yo K1)x3 p2
> Row 9 (p3 k5 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 10 knit knit purl purl
> Cast off
> LEFT FRONT
> Cast on 15 stitches
> Rows 1 2 3 knit
> Row 4 K5 p5 k5
> Row 5 knit all
> Repeat R 4/5 x 12 times
> Row 30 k5 p5 k5
> Row 31 K5 K2 yo k1 yo k2 k5 (17 st)
> Row 32 k5 p7 k5
> Row 33 k5 k2 yo k3 yo k2 k5 (19 st)
> Row 34 k5 p9 k 5
> Row 35 k5 k2 yo k5 yo k2 k5 (21 st)
> Row 36 k5 p 11 k 5
> Row 37 k5 k2 yo k7 yo k2 k5 (23 st)
> Row 38 k5 p13 k5
> Row 39 Increase 3 into first stitch k to end (26 st)
> Row 40 k5 p 13 k8
> Repeat rows 31/38 and 39 no increase 40 6 times
> Start Lace
> K8 p2 k1 yo k1 p3 (k1 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> knit knit st purl purl st and yo st all alternative rows
> K8 p2 k2 yo k1 p3 (k2 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k3 yo k1 p3 (k3 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k4 yo k1 p3 (k4 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k5 yo k1 p3 (k5 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k6 yo k1 p3 (k6 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5 Cast off
> Miss Gracie Back
> Pick up 15 stitches along shoulder cast on 13 st pick up 15 stitches along other front. (43 st)
> Rows 1 2 3 knit
> Row 4 k5 p33 k5
> Row 5 knit
> Repeat Rows 4/5 12 times
> Row 30 as Row 4
> Row 31 k5 *k16* yo k1 yo knit to end (45sts)
> Row 32 k5 p35 k5
> Row 33 k5 *k16* yo k3 yo knit to end (47sts)
> Row 34 K5 p37 k5
> Row 35 K5 *k16* yo k5 yo knit to end (49sts)
> Row 36 K5 p39 k5
> Row 37 k5 *k16* yo k6 yo knit to end (51sts)
> Row 38 k5 p41 k5
> Row 39 Increase 11 knit to last st increase 3 (65sts)
> Row 40 k8 p41 k16
> Repeat 31/38 and 39 but no increasing and 40 x 6
> *k16* (before the YO) will increase to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....
> Next knit
> Next k8 p 81 k16 (105 sts) -- Error: it should be 113 sts; or 105 sts if repeat only 5 times (6 pattern in total)
> Start Lace
> k1 p2 (k1 yo k1 p3) Repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 K8
> *purl purl stitches and yo stitches knit knit sts*
> k1 p2 (k2 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k3 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k4 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k5 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k6 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> cast off


So lovely! Thanks for the pattern! I will make one for my grand daughter!


----------



## lunieb

lilydong said:


> Inspired by MissMolly yesterday, I spent the whole day on this. here is my version of the pretty girly top.
> Upon requests from many enthusiastic knitters, here is the pattern from previous posts: (I consider this "pay it forward" but if the author has any objections, please feel free to message me and I'll be happy to remove it)
> 
> Caution: there are a couple of typos or errors. You will notice when you start knitting.
> 
> Right Front
> Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive
> Row 39 Knit to end increase 3 stitches
> Row 40 K8 Purl to last 5st Knit
> Row 41 K5(band) k6 yo k1 yo knit 6 K8 (band)
> Row 42 K8 purl 15 k 5
> Row 43 K5 K6 yo k3 yo k6 k8
> Row 44 knit all
> Row 45/46 knit all
> Row 47 k5 cast of 2 (k4 cast of 2)x 3 k5
> Row 48 K5 (cast on 2 K4)x3 cast on 2 k5 (30 stitches)
> Start lace
> Row 1 K5 (p3 k1 yo k1)x3 p2 K8
> Row 2 4 6 8 knit knit stitches purl purl stitches
> Row 3 (p3 k2 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 5 (p3 k3 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 7 (p3 K4 yo K1)x3 p2
> Row 9 (p3 k5 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 10 knit knit purl purl
> Cast off
> LEFT FRONT
> Cast on 15 stitches
> Rows 1 2 3 knit
> Row 4 K5 p5 k5
> Row 5 knit all
> Repeat R 4/5 x 12 times
> Row 30 k5 p5 k5
> Row 31 K5 K2 yo k1 yo k2 k5 (17 st)
> Row 32 k5 p7 k5
> Row 33 k5 k2 yo k3 yo k2 k5 (19 st)
> Row 34 k5 p9 k 5
> Row 35 k5 k2 yo k5 yo k2 k5 (21 st)
> Row 36 k5 p 11 k 5
> Row 37 k5 k2 yo k7 yo k2 k5 (23 st)
> Row 38 k5 p13 k5
> Row 39 Increase 3 into first stitch k to end (26 st)
> Row 40 k5 p 13 k8
> Repeat rows 31/38 and 39 no increase 40 6 times
> Start Lace
> K8 p2 k1 yo k1 p3 (k1 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> knit knit st purl purl st and yo st all alternative rows
> K8 p2 k2 yo k1 p3 (k2 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k3 yo k1 p3 (k3 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k4 yo k1 p3 (k4 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k5 yo k1 p3 (k5 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k6 yo k1 p3 (k6 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5 Cast off
> Miss Gracie Back
> Pick up 15 stitches along shoulder cast on 13 st pick up 15 stitches along other front. (43 st)
> Rows 1 2 3 knit
> Row 4 k5 p33 k5
> Row 5 knit
> Repeat Rows 4/5 12 times
> Row 30 as Row 4
> Row 31 k5 *k16* yo k1 yo knit to end (45sts)
> Row 32 k5 p35 k5
> Row 33 k5 *k16* yo k3 yo knit to end (47sts)
> Row 34 K5 p37 k5
> Row 35 K5 *k16* yo k5 yo knit to end (49sts)
> Row 36 K5 p39 k5
> Row 37 k5 *k16* yo k6 yo knit to end (51sts)
> Row 38 k5 p41 k5
> Row 39 Increase 11 knit to last st increase 3 (65sts)
> Row 40 k8 p41 k16
> Repeat 31/38 and 39 but no increasing and 40 x 6
> *k16* (before the YO) will increase to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....
> Next knit
> Next k8 p 81 k16 (105 sts) -- Error: it should be 113 sts; or 105 sts if repeat only 5 times (6 pattern in total)
> Start Lace
> k1 p2 (k1 yo k1 p3) Repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 K8
> *purl purl stitches and yo stitches knit knit sts*
> k1 p2 (k2 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k3 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k4 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k5 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k6 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> cast off


How is row 47 of right front? (K5 cast of 2)....how is cast of 2 done?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## m2hvnfn

This is just beautiful ... it would be nice to see it on a child! Lovely!


----------



## Moira Odwyer

Do you have a pattern for the yellow top please thank you Moira.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

lilydong said:


> I just added the pattern to the post. Hope it helps.


Now if I just had a GGD to make it for!


----------



## raelkcol

That is beautiful! Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Moira Odwyer

Thank you so much for writing the pattern. Greatly appreciated have a wonderful summer.


----------



## cnhjaa

This is very nice and thanks for posting the pattern. I have a newborn great granddaughter but I think I will make this and her Mom can put it away for her to grow into.


----------



## deshka

Lovely and your work is so very nice and even. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sevolnam

A request to everyone that has successfully made this pattern... I've been watching this post for a while now, and still there are many questions even after the revision with corrections that was missing the "red in font" for the pattern, I'm still confused by the continuous questions still coming in about this or that row.

Is it at all possible for those that have made it correcting the pattern in it's entirety re-post it in a Word Doc. once and for all. I'm telling you the questions have me all discombobulated here... Please, Please, Please... can somebody help a Sistah Out!


----------



## WandaT

I am kind of confused myself. Hope someone will repost the pattern with all the corrections.


----------



## sevolnam

WandaT said:


> I am kind of confused myself. Hope someone will repost the pattern with all the corrections.


Thank you God, it's not just me....

Come on you wonderful "Experienced Knitters" that have made one or a few of these... Help us "Newbies" out... Pretty Please! :lol:


----------



## vermontmary

Here is what I believe was the final revision of the pattern.... I think it's pretty doable using the written instructions along with the photographs. The pattern was patched together from some long web searches, a couple of translations from Turkish, and some trial and error/stitch analysis... It's crowd sourcing at its finest, but isn't like a professional designer's finished product. If you have questions, there are a couple of different threads here on KP you can follow.
Good luck!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249177-1.html


----------



## vermontmary

Here is what I believe was the final revision of the pattern.... I think it's pretty doable using the written instructions along with the photographs. The pattern was patched together from some long web searches, a couple of translations from Turkish, and some trial and error/stitch analysis... It's crowd sourcing at its finest, but isn't like a professional designer's finished product. If you have questions, there are a couple of different threads here on KP you can follow.
Good luck!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249177-1.html


----------



## Grannie maggie

I love it and it is next on my list to do after I finish my many WIP's :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Mimi7667

Thank you so much for the pattern for the beautiful top. I will have to wait until I finish my Christmas projects before I attempt it. I can't wait.


----------



## Geeda602

Beautiful pattern, I'm going to make 3 for 3 beautiful girls. The only thing I can't figure out is. how many stitches do I begin with? Thanks!



lilydong said:


> Here is the revised version with changes/errors in red (oops, the kp site does not show the change in font):
> 
> Gracie Girly top
> 
> Right Front
> Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive
> Row 39 Knit to end increase 3 stitches
> Row 40 K8 Purl to last 5st Knit
> Row 41 K5(band) k6 yo k1 yo knit 6 K8 (band)
> Row 42 K8 (band) purl 15 k 5 (band)
> Row 43 K5 K6 yo k3 yo k6 k8
> Row 44 knit all
> Row 45/46 knit all
> Row 47 k5 bind off 2 for button holes (k4 bind off 2 for button holes)x 3 k5
> Row 48 K5 (cast on 2 K4)x3 cast on 2 k5 (30 stitches)
> Start lace
> Row 1 K5 (p3 k1 yo k1)x3 p2 K8
> Row 2 4 6 8 knit knit stitches purl purl stitches
> Row 3 (p3 k2 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 5 (p3 k3 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 7 (p3 K4 yo K1)x3 p2
> Row 9 (p3 k5 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 10 knit knit purl purl
> Cast off
> 
> LEFT FRONT
> Cast on 15 stitches
> Rows 1 2 3 knit
> Row 4 K5 p5 k5
> Row 5 knit all
> Repeat R 4/5 x 12 times
> Row 30 k5 p5 k5
> Row 31 K5 K2 yo k1 yo k2 k5 (17 st)
> Row 32 k5 p7 k5
> Row 33 k5 k2 yo k3 yo k2 k5 (19 st)
> Row 34 k5 p9 k 5
> Row 35 k5 k2 yo k5 yo k2 k5 (21 st)
> Row 36 k5 p 11 k 5
> Row 37 k5 k2 yo k7 yo k2 k5 (23 st)
> Row 38 k5 p13 k5
> Row 39 Increase 3 into first stitch k to end (26 st)
> Row 40 k5 p 13 k8
> [Repeat rows 31/38 and 39 (without extra increase) 40] 6 times
> Repeat in spirit  always keep the garter stitch bands on both sides as in rows39/40, do the yo k1 yo at the central stitch (as in row 31).
> The number of k (after the garter st band) before [yo k1 yo] goes up by 4 stitches after each repeat of rows 31-38.
> For example:
> Row41 k5 k6 yo k1 yo k6 k8
> Row 43 k5 k6 yo k3 yo k6 k8
> 
> Row 48 k5 k6 yo k7 yo k6 k8 (34 st)
> Row 58 k5 k10 yo k1 yo k10 k8 (42 st)
> Row 68 k5 k14 yo k1 yo k14 k8 (50 st)
> You should have 26+48=74 st after the 6 repeats.
> 
> Start Lace
> K8 p2 k1 yo k1 p3 (k1 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5 (the last p3 before the 5 st garter band should be p2, because there are only 74 stiches  but this is not a serious error as you can easily notice and adjust by doing p2 before the last 5 st)
> knit knit st purl purl st and yo st all alternative rows
> K8 p2 k2 yo k1 p3 (k2 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k3 yo k1 p3 (k3 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k4 yo k1 p3 (k4 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k5 yo k1 p3 (k5 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k6 yo k1 p3 (k6 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5 Cast off
> 
> Miss Gracie Back
> Pick up 15 stitches along shoulder cast on 13 st pick up 15 stitches along other front. (43 st)
> Rows 1 2 3 knit
> Row 4 k5 p33 k5
> Row 5 knit
> Repeat Rows 4/5 12 times
> Row 30 as Row 4
> Row 31 k5 *k16* yo k1 yo knit to end (45sts)
> Row 32 k5 p35 k5
> Row 33 k5 *k16* yo k3 yo knit to end (47sts)
> Row 34 K5 p37 k5
> Row 35 K5 *k16* yo k5 yo knit to end (49sts)
> Row 36 K5 p39 k5
> Row 37 k5 *k16* yo k6 yo knit to end (51sts)
> Row 38 k5 p41 k5
> Row 39 Increase 11 knit to last st increase 3 (65sts)
> Row 40 k8 p41 k16
> Repeat 31/38 and 39 but no increasing and 40 x 6
> *16* will need to go to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....
> Next knit
> Next k8 p 41+48=89 k16 (65+48=113sts)
> Start Lace (Since the total stitches are 113 instead of 89, you may want to adjust your lace stitches. I didnt do anything until the last few stitches because I didnt notice the error until I finished the first lace row. Every lace pattern is 5 st, just in case you want to change the starting point.)
> k1 p2 (k1 yo k1 p3) Repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 K8
> *purl purl stitches and yo stitches knit knit sts*
> k1 p2 (k2 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k3 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k4 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k5 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k6 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> cast off


----------



## sevolnam

Great Question...

So for clarity... Does the right front have to be done first? or the left? seems to me that it reads the right should be following the left from 1 to 38, so shouldn't that portion of the pattern be presented first? 

I've asked in earlier posts if someone, anyone that has made this item a few times could actually write the pattern out a bit clearer for those of us who seem to still be in a fog about it, and unfortunately I'm still in the dark. Not as experienced as most others so the revision would really help me and maybe someone else out there stuck behind the line of confusion.


----------



## laurie4

fronts you start with 15 stitches


----------



## vermontmary

Just start with the left front... I don't know why the instructions are backwards, but it worked for me just to start with the left and go from there!!



sevolnam said:


> Great Question...
> 
> So for clarity... Does the right front have to be done first? or the left? seems to me that it reads the right should be following the left from 1 to 38, so shouldn't that portion of the pattern be presented first?
> 
> I've asked in earlier posts if someone, anyone that has made this item a few times could actually write the pattern out a bit clearer for those of us who seem to still be in a fog about it, and unfortunately I'm still in the dark. Not as experienced as most others so the revision would really help me and maybe someone else out there stuck behind the line of confusion.


----------



## sevolnam

vermontmary said:


> Just start with the left front... I don't know why the instructions are backwards, but it worked for me just to start with the left and go from there!!


Thank You vermontmary... your response is greatly appreciated... ;-)


----------



## vermontmary

sevolnam said:


> Thank You vermontmary... your response is greatly appreciated... ;-)


----------



## TawnyaFletcher

Love these tops. Waiting on someone to make them for. (No grandbabies yet) Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## lindostyle

Thank you so much for your efforts and supports 

I am a machine knitter so I don't understand some of Hand knitting terminologies 

in Row 41 What does (band) means??? please help


----------



## knittingcanuk

Absolutely gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary

lindostyle said:


> Thank you so much for your efforts and supports
> 
> I am a machine knitter so I don't understand some of Hand knitting terminologies
> 
> in Row 41 What does (band) means??? please help


I don't understand your question. When I look at the pattern, I don't see (band) on row 41. Can you make the question clearer?


----------



## prakash

pls show how to increase back side lace.deficult to follow.


----------



## prakash

ba ck side lace n how to sew show


----------



## prakash

how to make back side lace , couldnot understand beforyo 20 n 24


----------



## diobsession

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## lindostyle

Right Front
Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive
Row 39 Knit to end increase 3 stitches
Row 40 K8 Purl to last 5st Knit
Row 41 K5(band) k6 yo k1 yo knit 6 K8 (band)
Row 42 K8 (band) purl 15 k 5 (band)

this is what I mean in row 41 (band)? does this mean I have to make a button hole or bind off or what? thank you so much for your support


----------



## vermontmary

lindostyle said:


> Right Front
> Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive
> Row 39 Knit to end increase 3 stitches
> Row 40 K8 Purl to last 5st Knit
> Row 41 K5(band) k6 yo k1 yo knit 6 K8 (band)
> Row 42 K8 (band) purl 15 k 5 (band)
> 
> this is what I mean in row 41 (band)? does this mean I have to make a button hole or bind off or what? thank you so much for your support




Thans, lindostyle, for the clarification! It's been quite a while since I knit this one...didn't think to look at the directions for the other side!!


----------



## lindostyle

I am knitting the same now on my Brother Mid Gauge Machine, I can handle hand knitting abbreviations but this one is not in the dictionary, it would be highly appreciated if you please clarify this to me  thank you so much for your kind support


----------



## lindostyle

hellooo, Anybody there??!! please what does (band) means does it mean bind off or eyelet or what??? thanks for your support


----------



## Diane D

is she not talking about the buttonband? I have not knitted this yet so i can only speculate. have you looked up on ravelry what people have to say about this pattern?

I looked back at some other posts and i see the pattern starts with K5 (band) = your border that is used to either make a button hole on or sew a button on. Read here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249177-1.html and here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326968-1.html and here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250146-1.html


----------



## lindostyle

Diane D said:


> is she not talking about the buttonband? I have not knitted this yet so i can only speculate. have you looked up on ravelry what people have to say about this pattern?
> 
> I looked back at some other posts and i see the pattern starts with K5 (band) = your border that is used to either make a button hole on or sew a button on. Read here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249177-1.html and here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326968-1.html and here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250146-1.html


Thank you so much Diane D, that's all what I wanted to know, so band means (button) although its not clear if its a button hole or a place where I should place a button. the total number of stitches on each row is not stated so you can figure if this (band) will increase the number of stitches or just knitting 2tog .. I will figure out because I am not only following the pattern I have to adapt it to Machine knitting .. thank you so much for your support


----------



## Diane D

hope you come right lindostyle


----------



## lindostyle

actually, this pattern is a puzzle to me that I have to solve
why saying for example:
Row 37 k5 k2 ??? why not k7? Oh, so she means purl 5 K2
why saying in Row 41 K5(band)k6 yo k1 yo knit6 K8 (band)
if (band) is a Button hole how could it come after k8? Oh, she means maybe the band should be maybe in the K6 areas (two bands in this row)? but in rows 47 and 48 there are 3 bands??? and the top have only four bands not five
and why in all rows knit knit and there are no purling 5 where I should be purling its not a SS all the way there are Garter Stitches on both sides!! not mentioned
anyway I am still solving the puzzles and one day I might be able to understand this mysterious pattern 
thank you for your support


----------



## Diane D

goodness seems like i will have to knit this as i love a puzzle


----------



## Lalane

Beautiful dress, great work. Thank you for the pattern I am off to try it.


----------



## luree

That is so pretty . I may have to try .


----------



## MarleenWentzel

For which age is this baby dress? (Gracie girl's top)


----------



## Diannem

http://klubok.kg7.ru/23/186/4842/


----------



## Diannem

Has VIDEO


----------



## Diannem

I would like to say a big Thank you for translating this patter..I love it and am very pleased with how mine turned out...ðððCheers ..Dianne


----------



## tracy

Beautiful is there a pattern x


----------



## tracy

It’s lovely is there a pattern with very stitch u do for each row as that’s confusing x


----------



## tracy

It’s lovely is there a pattern with very stitch u do for each row as that’s confusing x


----------



## Diannem

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249177-1.html


----------



## tracy

Some of the instructions I don’t understand xxx


----------



## Diannem

Hi Tracy....I found these pics that may help you with the pattern..My advice would be to knit the short side front first to get the pattern started....you have to do both side fronts before the back anyway....the only part of the pattern I would change is where it says (increase 3)I would put Cast on 3..Hope this helps Cheers Dianne x


----------



## Diannem

Dx


----------



## fancythatfancythis

Adorable and a fun challenge!


----------



## colette grimard

so nice it for what age I do not see


----------



## colette grimard

so nice it for what age I do not see


----------



## imashelefrat

I knitted one a few years ago. I used cotton and it looked great on a flat surface. It was not laying as pictured when gravity got involved. I had to stitch it to make sure it has the right flow.
Now for the good news: it was worn easily over the head and was adorable. Since it came only in one size, I made one with a different yarn to get to the next size. It was cute as well. I posted the first one in 2016.
Now, i am trying to increase the pattern itself. I have no idea if I can do it. Need more time and less KP.


----------

